# All Infantry Imperial Guard?



## AngelofDeath (Jul 1, 2010)

I have been thinking of starting an imperial guard army for quite some time now and I have been wondering this one question. Considering that they have so many infantry and their disposal (and that they are decently cheap), why not compose an entire infantry imperial guard army.

For your points you could get enough infantry that you could overwhelm your enemy in tides upon tides of normal humans. I haven't played the imperial guard so I'm not sure if this would work. However, I thought this would be a great idea for an "out there" army.

Give me some feedback if possible and point me in the right direction if there is already a thread on here about this (that I mysteriously cannot find :blush 

Thanks!


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

It's certainly doable, not to mention fluffy. But seen as 5th Ed is mainly about Objectives, and also the fact that IG Infantry are easily killed, you will need to get some kind of mobility into the list, and also ways to increase Leadership and Morale capability.

Mobility can be gained by using Al'Rahem, Harker, Creed, and even ST's if you want to go with some Elite Infantry. Al gives you Outflank, Harker Infiltrate/Stealth/Move through Cover, Creed can give any unit the Scout move, and ST's can DS etc.

Leadership/Morale boosts are gained by taking IC's such as Creed and Commissars, and they can make your Infantry/HWS etc not run at 'boo' by giving them Stubborn, etc.

You'll no doubt want to make use of 'Orders' so Voxes help to make sure a unit receives them. Creed has 4 Orders a turn (I think it's 4) but a standard CCS is acceptable as well. 

You'll need plenty of HWT/HWS's to make up for the lack of Tanks etc, and a decent mix of SW's as well.

Platoon build-wise you can combine them so your firepower becomes focussed...1 SW won't do a whole lot but 2/3 will, and the same goes for any HWT that you embed in an Infantry Squad.

If you want a decent and effective c/c unit in your list the most efficient build is to combine 2/3 Infantry Squads, add a Commissar with a PW, and also give all the Sgts a PW as well, and they will tie up and even kill an enemy unit for a few turns, which will keep any Artillery firing for longer.

On Artillery, it is fluffy in an Infantry-heavy list...but your choice obviously if you want to go with any, but it does have a big impact on the list's effectiveness.

I could go on and on but that's a snapshot that'll give you food for thought at least.

Best of luck with your plans:wink:


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

What Hobo said!! My initial intention with my guard was that 'I don't like tanks' so i started with all infantry. It does work as you can load them out with heavy and special weapons until your heart is content. You definitely need some leadership buffs through commissars and plenty of orders with 2 hq's and as Hobo said get some Special Characters to boost the guardsmen. Plus you need some CC defence. As soon as some marines reach you it is very hard to win a game.
Having said all of that I now have only 1 platoon of 30 men, 2 veterans squads and loads of tanks, chimeras and vendettas! The reason is because after i had painted 50 guys - 30 guardsmen, a couple of hq's etc - I wasn't getting anywhere point wise - i was struggling to make 500 points! - and that had taken me months to achieve!
Also actually playing a game with an all infantry guard army is super hard work. It takes a long time as there is alot to deploy, move and it takes ages in the shooting phase.
It is a cool list to play but takes alot of dedication!


----------



## AngelofDeath (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you for all of the advice! I have done a little search on what I want for this army and here are the units (it doesn't include what kind of weapons they will have or other upgrades):

HQ:
-Company Command Squad

-Lord Commissar

Elites:
-Storm Troopers Squad
-Storm Troopers Squad

Troops:
-Platoon
-Command Squad
-Infantry Squad (Commissar)
-Infantry Squad
-Infantry Squad
-Infantry Squad
-Special Weapons Squad
-Heavy Weapons Squad
-Heavy Weapons Squad
-Heavy Weapons Squad
-Conscripts (50) (led by Lord Commissar)

-Platoon
-Command Squad
-Infantry Squad (Commissar)
-Infantry Squad
-Infantry Squad
-Infantry Squad
-Special Weapons Squad
-Heavy Weapons Squad
-Heavy Weapons Squad
-Heavy Weapons Squad

-Veteran Squad

-Veteran Squad

Heavy Support: 
-Basilisk Battery (maybe)


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

> Thank you for all of the advice! I have done a little search on what I want for this army and here are the units (it doesn't include what kind of weapons they will have or other upgrades):


You can have a look at the IG Armylists Forum to get a feel of what Weapon layouts are commonly taken, but seen as you're basically making a Gunline list here's my spin on it - 




> HQ:
> -Company Command Squad


MoO...gives you a pie plate
HWT...what one will depend on if you want anti - Infantry/armour, but AC or Lascannon are common
Regimental Standard...Morale boosting for your Infantry
Vox...allows re-roll so Orders are received more often

Up to you if you want Creed etc.




> -Lord Commissar


If you give him a Camo Cloak the unit he joins gets a +1 Cover Save. I also give mine a PW but he goes in my Infantry, not Conscripts.



> Elites:
> -Storm Troopers Squad
> -Storm Troopers Squad


5 - strong w/ 2 Meltaguns and DS in, blow up the target, and then die. Or 
10 - strong w/ 2 Plasma Guns, although I usually see these in a Chimera.



> Troops:
> -Platoon
> -Command Squad
> -Infantry Squad (Commissar)
> ...


PCS I give all 4 SW's...Flamers/Meltaguns are common and efficient, but any SW is fine (Me, I dislike GL's and Sniper Rifles, but it's not my list). Vox as well.

Are you wanting a shooty or c/c Infantry build?

Basically though a shooty unit will have a HWT and a SW, usually AC/GL
(I'm not a fan of GL's so I take a Meltagun), and seen as you're combining them a single Vox is all you need.



> -Special Weapons Squad
> -Heavy Weapons Squad
> -Heavy Weapons Squad
> -Heavy Weapons Squad


SWS...your choice of SW's to match what role you want them to do.
HWS...same really.

-Conscripts (50) (led by Lord Commissar)

Personally I don't like them because for not many more points you can take standard Infantry who have better Stats and build in general. That said, Chenkov boosts them better because they then have 'send in the next wave'.
I honestly think that the Lord Commissar is more effective in larger Infantry 'blobs', plus those HWS's need the leadership boosts because they are very easy to kill and/or make them run away.




> -Platoon
> -Command Squad
> -Infantry Squad (Commissar)
> -Infantry Squad
> ...


Same story.




> -Veteran Squad
> 
> -Veteran Squad


I prefer Vets in Chimeras, but in a gunline a mix of SW's and a HWT is fine...just choose what mix you want for the role you want them to do. I dislike Doctrines because they aren't worth their cost for a start, plus if you give them to multiple Squads you end up using enough points to just get another Squad, which is of far more benefit to the list overall.



> Heavy Support:
> -Basilisk Battery (maybe)


Good choice as they are a good 'generalist' unit. Me, I prefer the Manticore as my all-rounder unit, but personal preference and all that.

I can go into more specifics if you want, but food for thought at least. But really, the number one rule when building an IG list is to keep each unit as cheap as possible, so no upgrades until all the basics are in place - weapons mainly.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

so many new guard player, eh HOBO....


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

khrone forever said:


> so many new guard player, eh HOBO....


Anyone would think they're good or something:biggrin:


----------



## AngelofDeath (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for all of that advice. I think that your personal preferences are needed just as much because you have been playing longer than I have so don't be afraid to state them. Also, I have wanted imperial guard since I started playing 3rd edition but I have not had the money to maintain more than one army until now. 

Last, but not least, I include the conscripts just because I originally got this idea from watching "Enemy At The Gates" (about the Russians fighting Germany during WWII) and I thought that a giant blob of crappy guys sounded like a fun thing to play. Also, with the summary execution, if I lose a conscript because they were about to flee, then I won't care as much. The commissar can also help by giving them Ld 10 which is very nice. I think of that squad more as a 'lead the way!' kind of thing so that they take most of the casualties while the rest of my squads can mosey to there positions they need to be in while taking minimum fire. 

Thanks HOBO!


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Yep, Theme is important...therefore the Conscripts are finek: I think that Chenkov fits the theme even better now you've explained your reasons for taking them..endless waves of cannon fodder.

Post a more filled out list sometime, and refine further from the feedback you get.

Cheers!


----------



## AngelofDeath (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank You! and I will make sure to that soon. I'm glad that I have a good idea for once (which happens about as often as you would see a mailman with a one-eyed, one-horned, flying purple people eater as his date to a prom night in Albuquerque).


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

Just a thought... 2 Conscripts units of 40-50 with the ability that lets them come back on could be quite an annoyance for any opponent. Imagine 100 infantry walking across the field... Sure their are other actual guardsmen walking around but they are only in small groups... what are you going to shoot at? If they shoot at conscripts, you win. If they shoot elsewhere, you win.

The only problems with a all infantry list are painting the army and moving all of those models every turn. 

I don't find mobility to be all that much of a problem as you can move move move every turn and your numbers should assure that you get there with guys to spare. Don't play like an ork, your not a peanut brain, your an Imperial General. If your playing and objective game screen your blobs with a unit of 10 or something viable like that. If they shoot at your small unit, w/e its 50 points. If they shoot at your blob behind it, simply go to ground,get your 3+ cover save and get back in the fight the next turn.

If you take conscripts with send in the next wave you could screen with the conscripts then bring them back on in turn 5 to capture a home objective. This would work better if you had a lord commisar sitting next to the objective when they come back into the game.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Take 3 Death Strike Launchers as well.


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

Aramoro said:


> Take 3 Death Strike Launchers as well.


lol, Im interested in how everyone would react if they saw 3 death strike launchers on the field.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

JelloSea said:


> lol, Im interested in how everyone would react if they saw 3 death strike launchers on the field.


100 Conscripts with Chekov and 3 Deathstrikes DO IT.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

JelloSea said:


> lol, Im interested in how everyone would react if they saw 3 death strike launchers on the field.


They laugh usually at your poor list building skills:grin:

Between the 15/20 regular (ish) players in my playing group there's about a dozen Deathstrikes (I have 2 but it's far more about having a complete collection of IG than anything to do with efficiency), and they only see play in Apoc games. Why! They never get to fire in standard 40K games because everyone knows how powerful it is, so go out of their way to destroy it by turns 3/4, which odds-on is the earliest it will fire...this makes it a great fire magnet though.


----------



## AngelofDeath (Jul 1, 2010)

I will definitely consider the extra conscript squad when I get everything I need. Also, I am thinking of going with a mass of infantry supported by 1-5 basilisks. That firepower could decimate a lot of heavier opponents that have hard to kill troops (high toughness or power armor). 

Keep the advice coming, it helps a lot.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

It's your list so if Bassies are your favaourite choice, then cool, but they're nowhere near the most efficient or common/popular choice for IG anymore....but personal preference been what it is there's no truly wrong choice.


----------



## AngelofDeath (Jul 1, 2010)

I like them for looks, backstory, and the fact that I already have one. It is a great looking tank! What makes it so bad now?


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Same here, and I have 2:grin:
Well I didn't say bad for a start...and I wouldn't call it bad anyway because I don't think it is, but it isn't the most efficient choice either. It's one of 2 generalist type units in the Codex, the other is the Manticore...and the latter is the better generalist of the 2.

Sorry I wanted to check out if I'd gone into greater detail in previous posts before I continued on. I like the Manticore more because -
- it has the ability to have 3 blasts...Bassie only ever has 1.
- S10 makes it more capable and efficient at anti-AV than S9
- Manticore isn't open topped...Bassie is
- the D3 blasts lessens the fact that the AP4 is poorer than the Bassie's AP3, plus AP3 can be negated by Cover Saves easily and frequently enough anyway.

Everyone carries on about the Bassie's 36" minimum range, but that's easily sorted by simply firing it 'directly', but in that case I'd rather have a Medusa...but that's a diffrerent story so I won't go into that.


----------



## AngelofDeath (Jul 1, 2010)

I must have missed that in the rules. What is the difference between direct and indirect fire?


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

AngelofDeath said:


> I must have missed that in the rules. What is the difference between direct and indirect fire?


Basically speaking -
Direct fire ignores the minimum range of the chosen unit, indirect doesn't.
Direct fire you need LOS, indirect you don't.
Direct fire doesn't ignore intervening Cover, indirect does.

There's also issues with Scatter, LOS, and BS that comes into play when using direct or indirect fire.


----------



## AngelofDeath (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks, I've never had to know that for any of the games I have played before so I don't think I felt like learning it. Thanks!


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

AngelofDeath said:


> Thanks, I've never had to know that for any of the games I have played before so I don't think I felt like learning it. Thanks!


No sweat...and I'm not by any means suggesting you change your choices. Again, it's just personal preference based on my experience within my Meta, and we know how much that varies between us all:biggrin:


----------

